# Chello unter Linux



## Graf von Stauffenber (13. Mai 2002)

Ich habe eine Bitte!  
Könnte mir jemand bei der konfiguration von Chello unter Linux helfen?!?!? 

cya
Graf


----------



## Neuk (14. Mai 2002)

Was ist Chello?

Ich hoffe doch net ein Musikinstrument, sonst probier ich auch noch meine Blockflöte als Modul in Linux einzubauen...


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (14. Mai 2002)

Bitte entschuldige die mangelnde Erklärung! Chello ist ein Internetanbieter in Wien. Da Chello über das Telekabel läuft habe ich eine menge Probleme mit der Installation!! 


cya
Graf


----------



## Christoph (17. Mai 2002)

tja, wie wärs mit Handbuch lesen??????? *g*


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (17. Mai 2002)

HA HA HA, Im Handbuch von Chello gibt es leider kein Unix oder Linux, und im Linux-Handbuch gibts leider kein Chello! Und bei der Chello-Hotline wird einem auch net geholfen! 

Also ist dein wichtiger Tipp mal wieder umsonst! *gg*

cya
Graf


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Mai 2002)

Ich weis zwar nicht ob das wirklich hilft, aber nach knapp 2 Minuten Suche bin ich auf den Support Seiten des Providers auf ein FAQ gestoßen das mich dorthin geführt hat: http://howto.htlw16.ac.at/at-highspeed-howto.html
Das ist ein HOWTO um Highspeed - Internetzugänge in Österreich unter Linux einzurichten.

Vielleicht kannst Du damit was anfangen.


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (22. Mai 2002)

@digi: Herzlichen Dank für den Link, ich habe es zuerst mit der statischen Variante Versucht, die hat nicht funktioniert bei mir. Aber die DHCP-Variante hat dann funktioniert. 

Da nun der Internet-Zugang über Chello funktioniert, möchte ich diesen auch auf meine Anderen Rechner nutzen, aber nicht nur zum Surfen, sondern auch zum spielen über das Internet (CS, JK2,...). Ich kenne mich jedoch mit Routing nicht aus, daher bräuchte ich eine Anleitung wie ich meinen Internet-Zugang auch für die anderen Rechner verfügbar machen kann. 

cya
Graf


----------

